# mk2 gti big door window seals



## madduc79 (Nov 5, 2007)

where can i buy mk2 gti big door window seals:banghead::banghead:


----------



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

let all of vortex know when you find them lol


----------



## Snatcher (Apr 3, 2009)

please do ^_^ lol


----------



## got_dub (Nov 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

don't they still manufacture A2 jettas in China? I remember seeing a pic of a chinese market A2 Jetta with a Passat B4 front end on it...couldn't obtaining the rubber seals made for these be possible?


----------



## madduc79 (Nov 5, 2007)

i looked into it and china does'nt offer a 2 door :banghead::banghead:


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

madduc79 said:


> i looked into it and china does'nt offer a 2 door :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Spooge (Apr 29, 2005)

Google search pulled up this website . The front page said they can build stuff for individual projects. I'm sure if enough people let them know their interests, they could put stuff together, or at least refer you to someone who can do it.


----------



## average_guy1977 (Feb 21, 2008)

*window seals*

i have an 89 gti 16v shell sitting that still have good window seals


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

might kick myself for sharing this since the stock is low 

http://www.vwh2o.com/vw.cfm?parts=Door--Window-Seals&act=page.render&pageID=755&lang=EN&country=GB


----------



## insanedubposse (Mar 18, 2005)

im not sure where they came from but my buddy got new seals that are made to fit the channel of the door,however they dont have the bend in them and arent oe fit at the tab but they are flexible enough you can slide it in and it will conform to the shape,ill take pics and let all see..


----------



## MatiGTI84 (Jan 12, 2013)

If anyone still wonders where to get some. 

http://www.vintagerubber.com/gti2golf2.aspx :thumbup:


----------



## 91GTI16V2.0 (Jan 13, 2015)

I was searching old threads as a brand new owner, is there anything less pricey than 45$ a side for these seals?


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

if you chose a mk2 gti as a dayli driver and it needs rubber seals though out. 45 bucks is cheap for new reproduction seals. I wish I could get those for my passat


----------



## ne2i (Jan 4, 2004)

I think they still make them in South Africa. A while since I've been there tho...


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

ne2i said:


> I think they still make them in South Africa. A while since I've been there tho...


Mk2 production in South Africa ended in 1992. 40K units were shipped to China in 1991 to meet initial product launch demand. 
You are confusing the Mk1 Citi Golf (Rabbit as it was known here in the States), and that production ended in 2009. They don't share seals with the Mk2.

Mk2 window seals are as noted above available from Vintage Rubber, VW Classic parts and its distributors and from China for a 4dr only, these are 1 piece rubber like the MK3 got.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

I was able to get the outer scraper seals (both sides) and the big upper seal (passenger side only) from VW Heritage in the UK. 

At the time I placed the order that was all they had in stock for two door Mk2's. They had all the seals for more doors

EDIT: quick check shows they still have all the seals for 2drs, EXCEPT the drivers side upper. That's the big fat piece that goes around the top of the door window. Maybe we will get lucky and they will get another run of them (trying to stay positive here).


----------

